# Polenta help please



## Gravy Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a huge bag of polenta/cornmeal stuff. I fancy using like a mash but not sure of what quantities of liquid to use or what to do with it really . Plus any other ideas would be great as I have a lot of it (its gluten free so seemed like a good idea at the time .......) .

Anything tried and tested would be lovely , ta .


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 1, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I have a huge bag of polenta/cornmeal stuff. I fancy using like a mash but not sure of what quantities of liquid to use or what to do with it really . Plus any other ideas would be great as I have a lot of it (its gluten free so seemed like a good idea at the time .......) .
> 
> Anything tried and tested would be lovely , ta .


If making polenta, I use a 4-to-1 ratio of salted water to polenta. Cook it at a low boil, stirring often until it's creamy and at the desired consistency. If serving right away, you can stir in some Parmesan and butter.

I like to make extra and then roll the leftover up in cellophane (cling film to you) so it looks like a log. Refrigerate overnight. The next day you can slice it as needed and fry in olive oil or butter. It's great with a runny fried egg served over the top.

You can also use it to make a breakfast food that we in the states call "grits". Use a 4 or 5-to-1 ratio of salted water to polenta, cook it just until it's the consistency of porridge, then stir in a good sized splash of cream and more butter (can you sense a theme with the butter? Corn meal and butter are great companions). 

I've saved the best for last. My all time favorite use of cornmeal/polenta is to make shrimp and grits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fry up sausage or bacon, chop, stir into cooked polenta, chill and fry.  Serve with syrup for breakfast...YUM!!!!!

You can also bake the prepared and serve it hot like a slice of pie (only 1 inch thick) with marinara or anything else that suits your fancy on top.

Steve already told you how to cook it up.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 2, 2013)

Fantastic, thank you just what I was looking for x


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought this might be easier. This is my polenta tart Pac. In the pic I made it with curried mince. Just sub the bacon and mushroom mix for.....

1 pound of ground beef
1 large onion
1 can of chopped tomatoes
2 tsps of Indian curry paste or powder
salt and black pepper to taste
1 tsp of paprika
splash of worcestershire sauce

Brown onions in a little oil with curry, add beef and fry till browned. Add a splash of w/ sauce, the canned tomato, the paprika and season with salt and pepper to taste.
Layer with polenta and cream as with the bacon. Top with grated mozza and cheddar and slices of fresh tomato. Bake for 30-40 mins at 350F. Slice and serve with veggies or salad 

Season the polenta with butter and salt. The polenta should form a thick porridge. Firm enough to be spread evenly in a lasagna dish.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized %1%2 and weights %3.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would make polenta tart. It uses a large quantity of polenta and it's yummy!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a great idea it looks wonderful, cheers Snip !


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 3, 2013)

My pleasure GQ


----------



## Zereh (Feb 3, 2013)

I like to stir in 2-3 oz of cream cheese at the end until it's melted completely to make it luscious and creamy. (The recipe actually called for an entire 8-oz, but I thought that was be over doing it.)

It's great under a meaty ragu or any of your favorite sauces that you would usually put over pasta. I also have couple of spicy braised pork dishes that I serve it over.

If I'm making it ahead of time, I will spread it into a greased 9x13 baking dish once it has finished cooking. Cover it up and pop it into the fridge for later or the next couple days. From there I cut it into squares and reheat it in some olive oil + a bit of butter until it gets bits of crispy brown on the surface. 

It's really, really good under a quick creamed spinach sauce topped off with a poached egg!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 3, 2013)

George Carlin- how to cook Grits - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> George Carlin- how to cook Grits - YouTube


----------

